# Boardman River?



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

My family and I are taking a trip up to the cottage next weekend and we always go to fish the Boardman River a few times. We fish the part of the river that spills out into the west bay. Is there any action around there with steelhead or trout that I could get into with my fly rod? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

They are steel and browns in for sure.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

broad1kj said:


> They are steel and browns in for sure.


Would drifting some stoneflies and yarn eggs be feasible? If so, what general sizes?


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

There's a few fish around, but it's been very sparse for my buddies and I compared to other years. There was a push of lakers a while ago, but not a lot of fall chrome since then and the brownies are mostly way small (<20") for lake run fish. And there are some derranged 4lb yo-yos still kickn here and there if you enjoy that viscious two-head shake battle. I'd travel around a bit when you're here, imo.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Benzie Rover said:


> There's a few fish around, but it's been very sparse for my buddies and I compared to other years. There was a push of lakers a while ago, but not a lot of fall chrome since then and the brownies are mostly way small (<20") for lake run fish. And there are some derranged 4lb yo-yos still kickn here and there if you enjoy that viscious two-head shake battle. I'd travel around a bit when you're here, imo.


Same here farther north. Did well one day on chrome a couple weeks ago, but my last 2 trips have been nothing but coho. They are in full spawn mode, but a decent amount of ballooned out hens.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Same here farther north. Did well one day on chrome a couple weeks ago, but my last 2 trips have been nothing but coho. They are in full spawn mode, but a decent amount of ballooned out hens.


Oh alright. What were you getting them on if you don't mind me asking. I caught a coho on a trib. of the Grand in October on a rooster tail but I would really like to fly fish the Boardman, or would spinning gear be more appropriate?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

hockeymania2 said:


> Oh alright. What were you getting them on if you don't mind me asking. I caught a coho on a trib. of the Grand in October on a rooster tail but I would really like to fly fish the Boardman, or would spinning gear be more appropriate?


I was further north than the Boardman, but I've been using micro bags and bobbers.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I was further north than the Boardman, but I've been using micro bags and bobbers.


Thanks. I think I'll try the same tactic, and if that doesn't work I'll probably throw some hardware. I'll have a report Sunday or Monday on how I did.


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Fished it this weekend and found the fishing to be fairly decent. Ended up with 19 Steelhead, and two Cohos. Lots of small Steelhead though. Did manage a few decent ones anyways. Pautzke Fire Cured spawn bags was working awesome for me. I also found some decent action on the surf right before dark as well.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice...however small Steelhead/Skippers don't count... Adults only.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Been rippin some nice chromers out of the Boardman the last few days. Using both spawn and bugs. Deeper holes seem to be producing the best with these sunny days


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

And tomorrow, downtown TC will be a carnival.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Youngfish said:


> Fished it this weekend and found the fishing to be fairly decent. Ended up with 19 Steelhead, and two Cohos. Lots of small Steelhead though. Did manage a few decent ones anyways. Pautzke Fire Cured spawn bags was working awesome for me. I also found some decent action on the surf right before dark as well.


 Man, i would shoot my grandma in the knee for a loose coho hen right about now now. i havent got one a couple months and im out of loose mature eggs


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

> And tomorrow, downtown TC will be a carnival.



Don't blame XXL CC, he.s in it for the swag.

Nice Fish 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> And tomorrow, downtown TC will be a carnival.


Ya want some candy ya clown? Sorry, but I don't see a river that flows through a city a secret. I don't see any river as a secret. The certain times to be on them, the certain sections of the river to be on, and the methods to use depending on the conditions are secret.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Youngfish said:


> Ya want some candy ya clown?


LOL!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

METTLEFISH said:


> Nice...however small Steelhead/Skippers don't count... Adults only.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wheres the x-mas spirit? Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> And tomorrow, downtown TC will be a carnival.


 
When does it ever leave?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Hey Kyle, you shoot a shotgun with both eyes open, bring the gun to your face, not your face to the gun.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

samsteel said:


> he's not catching the drift (cleardrift that is) Don't post identifiable spots, then pout (zke) when chromechasin locals bust on that a** like Gandolf the (anchor wizard)


The clown got his candy. Lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Youngfish said:


> I just get sick of people messaging me hate mail because I post a few pictures. It is a little bit goofy fellas. Lot bigger problems to worry about out there then someone posting a few fish pictures from a river.


 
One of the more mature things said on this site by one of its youngest members. Dont worry, truth is people are just jealous because you are catching lots of fish and they are not and what really chaps their ***** is your half their age. 
People send you hate mail?! You should post them. That is pathetic, people should fish more and type less.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Yah , I'm mad Jeally Doughnut.. Don't eat me #HLP #HMP


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh snap!!! Who is the best fisherman on MS!?!?!? MARK IS! MY MONEY IS ON MARK.... NOT FISHSLAYER! NOT XXL! NOT SAMSTEEL!! BUT MARK! THIS IS WHY HE WAS BANNED. TOO GOOD AT STEELHEAD


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

LolaJoy24 said:


> Boardmen isnt even that good of a steelhead river.If guys are up that way and are serious about getting into steelhead there are much better options around for just a bit of an extra drive.No need to blast a fishery that is sub par at best.I mean I could catch 5 skippers a day and lose 3 more and say man I busted em up.Youngfish you are good young fisherman but not some prodigy and you still have alot of learning to do from more experienced anglers so if I were you I wouldnt be disrespecting fishslayer.That guy would clean your clock on the river as a good many of us vets would


 
Nice first post... You put down a guy then jump on another members bandwagon. So since this is your first post, how do you know that fishslayer is such a good fisherman? Have you just been trolling this site for years and just finally decided to pipe in?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Can we have a steelhead battle filmed and edited between different elite steelhead crews? Jon Bickham and Dan Stewart and The Great Lakes Edge Team vs. The Chunky Monkey and the big haired thicky thick centerpin goddess of a SW estuary from the XXLCC.... battle til the ropes full.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

LolaJoy24 said:


> I disagree,hes pretty good but no better then any of us were at that age.Has nothing to do with jealousy,but just like multispeciestamer hes got alot of learning to do and disrespecting more seasoned fisherman isnt the way to do it


Sounds like a fish-off is in order. This maybe interesting....old school vs young school.

BTW....I think the really, really good all around fisherman/women *regardless of age* don't need to brag about what they know or catch. They just go about catching their fish quietly and having fun.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Roger That said:


> Oh snap!!! Who is the best fisherman on MS!?!?!?


My vote is for mettlefish!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

LolaJoy24 said:


> oh ive been around but thatll be my little secret


welcome back lucky chuck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Descendant of two fresh water fishing hall of famers!!!!!!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

You know what, XXLCC is cool with me. At least they don't steal reels from Walmart.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

diztortion said:


> welcome back lucky chuck...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yep!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

You cannot blame the local guys for wanting to protect their fragile fishery.


----------

